# Where  Are  They  Now?



## globe trekker (Sep 12, 2012)

Just curious to see if anyone has heard of,  knows the whereabouts of

some of the former Forum contributors.

*Contributors from the other forum:*

stormywy,

maniac,

CSL,

plumbfast,

packsaddle,

inspector/firefighter,

others.. ??

*Contributors from this Forum:*

dcspector (aka - selectric),

Bryan Holland,

Mr. Softy,

JBI,

Jobsaver,

gene boecker,

cboboggs,

princeofpen,

others.. ??

.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 12, 2012)

stormywy I think retired, I believe maniac is here under aother alias, packsaddle got PO'd and packed up and left, started his own forum, where uncle bob was hanging out, the others, don't know, maybe they are also here under new names.

I think most of the ones on this forum, are still around, just to busy to post?


----------



## RJJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure! Gene Boecker is on face book and is a live an well! I follow his posts as often as I can.

I believe Packsaddle has been given a gun and is now the law in Texas.

Bryan Holland not sure what happened

Dcinspector I believe works with Peach & of course I was lost but now have found my way back!


----------



## cda (Sep 13, 2012)

What is packs website address??


----------



## fatboy (Sep 13, 2012)

I thought I had it bookmarked, but can't find it. Did a google search and didn't see anything that jogged my memory, wonder if he gave it up?


----------



## Inspector Gift (Sep 13, 2012)

Packsaddle


----------



## JBI (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been busy, but nice to know I'm missed...


----------



## pwood (Sep 13, 2012)

i heard that pack now runs a chicken ranch with a breed of chickens that have only right wings!


----------



## cda (Sep 13, 2012)

Just talk about them and they chime up!!!!!


----------



## RJJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Pwood: I bet those chickens are free range!


----------



## ewenme (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe this is the link to Packsaddle's very own forum.

http://codeprofessionals.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## beach (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe Maniac is AKA Mark Handler, who usually posts on the ADA stuff.......... I could be wrong, but they appear to have the same style.


----------



## pwood (Sep 13, 2012)

beach,

 this is classified info available only on a need to know basis.


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 14, 2012)

they may be in the whitness protection program


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 14, 2012)

Where's Uncle Bob?


----------



## brudgers (Sep 14, 2012)

JBI said:
			
		

> I've been busy, but nice to know I'm missed...


  Given enough opportunities, our aim will improve....


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 14, 2012)

It's been kinda slow on our Forum lately, so I got to wondering about

some of the previous contributors.

Also, I agree with pwood, ..confidentiality is a must on here.

Please do not share any personal information that is not authorized to

be given out!

And yes, JBI, your presence has been missed!   Please come by and visit

more often.

.


----------



## pwood (Sep 14, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> It's been kinda slow on our Forum lately, so I got to wondering aboutsome of the previous contributors.
> 
> Also, I agree with pwood, ..confidentiality is a must on here.
> 
> ...


gt,

 i am in the phone book under an assumed name, anyone can call me at any time.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 14, 2012)

I miss Uncle Bob sometimes.....


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope UB is fishing and has a woman than can clean fish and cook.

I also miss Uncle Bob.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 14, 2012)

He posted on the ICC site about a month ago. I got the impression he was working again

I sure do miss him and wish he would come back and participate :inspctr


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I glad he's around, I wonder if UB is back in the great state of Texas. Good fishing in Texas.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone remember "fish on" guy?


----------



## Rider Rick (Oct 6, 2012)

Is Uncle Bob still mad at us?

I wish he would stop in and say hello.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Bob got mad and left the site! He visit to read once in a while.


----------

